# Filthy Riches National Geographic (Extra money for preps)



## survival

I've watched the series on Netflix Filthy Riches from National Geographic on a series of several ways blue collar Americans make their living or side living. 

One guy (Ray Turner) uses a weir on the Delaware River to catch eel and smoke them for customers (I think $20-$30 per smoked eel)
Two guys catch bloodworms (25 cents to 30ish cents per worm)
A man and woman out of GA hunt the mountains for mushrooms for restaurants. (Selling per pound, a large hen & chick around $200-$300)
A family out of KY hunt for ginseng ($800-900 per pound)
Two guys cut out Burl's out of trees to sell to artisans for beautiful furniture. (10,000lb burls... I didn't catch prices).

I've actually found this enjoying and I've learned about weirs in the process as well as burls. Learned a little on the mushroom part but never would eat a wild mushroom unless my life depended on it (I've heard there's always a poison mushroom that is identical to the regular/normal one). The ginseng family I can't say that much for except greedy, which took the fun out of the show, I had to fast forward their segments. Overall, much better than sports channels.

One could take lessons from this show when members on here ask for ways of making extra money. The show is spread out from East to West coast. so there is no reason NOT to have a side or main job, just get out there and do it.


----------



## Ripon

Mine was cleaning the barnacles and sea weed off the bottom of boats. I'd rent a scuba set up and do several small boats a day. Then a 55' cement shrimp boat asked me how much and I quoted him $200 and he paid. That was enough, back then, to buy my scuba gear but it took me 10 hrs in and out of the water to finish that. It was a great summer job. The commercial fisherman loved it because they didn't lose 2 days with their boats dry docked and my fee was less then docking.


----------



## survival

For those that are not afraid to get stung by bees,...... cutouts (removal of beehive swarms from buildings or trees) is a great way to get extra money.

All you need to get started is a veil ($20). Get the name of your local beekeeping club to donate the bees if you don't want to keep them yourself.


----------



## tinkerhell

What about nuts?


----------



## Seneca

I use to set up a table at the gun shows. I had a circuit of local shows. It was about one a month spring through fall. I actually did pretty good selling accessories and odds and ends. I once sold five orange boxes full of miscellaneous plastic ammo boxes. The guy wanted them all and more. It wasn't until the next day that I looked under the table and found a sixth box. Which I set out and sold to another fellow. Holsters belts, ammo carriers, bipods you name it. I met some really nice people and had a great time.


----------



## survival

tinkerhell said:


> What about nuts?


Well... Denton.... Oh never mind, we know about him. lol

Are you saying picking nuts or pollination for nuts? I know there is a huge industry for pollination on almonds from beekeeping. There is a lot of money to go into beekeeping to get started unless you can make your own equipment. I've been offered several jobs for pumpkin pollination, but I have turned them down because of the pesticide they said they were using. Apple tree and blueberry pollination is a big money maker as well.


----------



## tinkerhell

I was thinking of over a period of a few years, learn about which trees are available for collecting nuts. Sell the best for top dollar and keep the rest for yourself. The regional governments don't spray anymore, so if I found the right tree, its nuts would be organic( heck, I might even feed it some miracle grow of some sort and dont tell anyone)


----------



## survival

tinkerhell said:


> I was thinking of over a period of a few years, learn about which trees are available for collecting nuts. Sell the best for top dollar and keep the rest for yourself. The regional governments don't spray anymore, so if I found the right tree, its nuts would be organic( heck, I might even feed it some miracle grow of some sort and dont tell anyone)


True.... My father in law sells Black Walnuts by the quart for $15/quart, which is a pretty good profit for someone to do this while they are watching tv or something. I have a American Chestnut tree that they tell me is extremely rare and the nuts will be very valuable someday.


----------



## oddapple

We sell pecans, herbs & mushrooms
Be sure you learn about handling. Big digs or harvests going to mold is discouraging. Shop around. We pay more than a lot of the clearing houses, but don't cash out whole crops for people. Different places have different terms. Typically, faster sold for less, patience pays more.
Try to sell your stuff in reasonable loads too. Don't roll up with all of it and get less per pound on the bulk scale unless it doesn't matter to you.


----------



## keith9365

Ripon said:


> Mine was cleaning the barnacles and sea weed off the bottom of boats. I'd rent a scuba set up and do several small boats a day. Then a 55' cement shrimp boat asked me how much and I quoted him $200 and he paid. That was enough, back then, to buy my scuba gear but it took me 10 hrs in and out of the water to finish that. It was a great summer job. The commercial fisherman loved it because they didn't lose 2 days with their boats dry docked and my fee was less then docking.


I've been considering this. I was a Navy diver. I'm well away from the ocean now but there are several lakes within an hr drive with marinas. Hmmmm


----------



## tinkerhell

I've been watchin some local surplus websites. Sometimes an item will go up on the site with no reserve bid, and bids closing in just a few days. This is when i get my best deals.

I bought 2214lbs of fixed dumbbells for $50, sold them for $1150, took about 3hrs of sweating to move them into my truck, unload them at home, then help the buyer load his truck.


----------



## tinkerhell

I also got over 200 chemical free wood pallets for $10. They made excellent kindling for the woodstove( ie not everything is for resale)


----------



## Prepadoodle

Our local flea market used to charge $8 to set up a table. I would arrive early with a table and empty boxes, pay the $8, then cherry pick the whole flea market while everyone was setting up. By the time they opened the doors to the general public, I had all the best stuff and was on the way home. 

Sold it all on eBay for a nice bit of cash.

A few examples....
Rare Anchor Hocking plate, paid $2, sold it the same day for $165
First edition Black Beauty book, paid $12, sold for $325
Marx Robot and Son toy robot in its original box, paid $25, sold for $840

It got addicting!


----------

